# Komatsu wa180 questions????



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

Has anybody owned one of these machines?
Any pro or cons?
I have found a few at reasonable prices compared to other loaders of the same size and wondering if the are problems or weaknesses of this brand or size loader.


----------



## ponderosa (Jan 8, 2006)

just got rid of one this summer very nice little machine good luck


----------



## blackdogdm (Nov 8, 2007)

*Wa-180*

We currently have 2 WA-180's. They are a great size to get around obstacles fit into tight spaces. They weight approx. 20,000 lbs and can be hauled around on a tag trailer behind a dump truck. 2 to 2.5 yard buckets are standard. We have a JRB quick tach on one and use forks, brush rake and plow as well as the bucket.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

selling my 180 because bought a 250, both are excellent machines,love the cummins engines,180 is 3 speed 250 is 4 speed


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Komatsu Loaders are good. Also it seems that every piece of Komatsu equipment starts better than any other brand in the cold.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

had a 250. Simple cannot say enough good things about Komatsu product, service or support.

Their service network in comparable to Cat. Nobody else comes close to that. In terms of 24/7 support/parts, etc...

Many people seem to think poorly of Komatsu because they are not as popular. However, they have dominated in the mining industry and overseas for years.


----------



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

crazymike;1462855 said:


> had a 250. Simple cannot say enough good things about Komatsu product, service or support.
> 
> Their service network in comparable to Cat. Nobody else comes close to that. In terms of 24/7 support/parts, etc...
> 
> Many people seem to think poorly of Komatsu because they are not as popular. However, they have dominated in the mining industry and overseas for years.


I have a Komatsu and 3 Cat loaders, all are great but the Cat has much better support and parts. I call cat and can get any part same day Komatsu I have had to wait up to a week for some parts...


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

NFDDJS;1463857 said:


> I have a Komatsu and 3 Cat loaders, all are great but the Cat has much better support and parts. I call cat and can get any part same day Komatsu I have had to wait up to a week for some parts...


SMS, the local Komatsu dealer has always been good and never had to wait.

That said, cat does have an official 24h guarantee on parts.


----------

